# Odorless kilz paint & flex foam sheets



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

In working on the background for the layout, I was concerned about apply paint to foam board. I was concerned that water based paint would cause damage to the paper surface of the foam board. A local painter suggest in try Kilz paint before applying the water based paint. It works, no wrinkling, no lifting of the paper surface, and a nice seal coat before applying the water based paint. I suggest the odorless stuff because the non-odorless will drive you right of the house.

Part of the back drop includes a tight radius curve (where to house walls meet at 90 degrees). I found that the 1/8" thick CELLFOAM sheet works very well. Each sheet is 11-1/2" x 47". The application of paint, etc. is not a problem. It appears that the main supplier is Midwest Products Co, Inc.

Disclaimer - This might not work in all applications. Suggest you test be for final application.


----------

